# Newbie with questions



## Stu_c (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all
Just bought our first X Trail yesterday it's a 2003 in immaculate condition which is both gas and petrol, I bought it for my other half who has a horse, she had a Clio but unfortunately it died so I thought I would treat her to a new (to us) car.

While browsing for accessories already I came across some hyper rails pic below, but I cannot seem to find anyone who has fitted / bought them I really do like them and wondering where we get these? Or any other accessories you recommend it's already got the side step bars 











Also being gas converted the EML on the dash shows up until it goes back onto petrol is there anyway round getting this light off?

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have seen the roof lights on some X trails. Not sure how you could find a set. I think it was a factory installed option. I know they were available for series II T30 models, but I don't know if they would fit a series I. Also, I do not think yours would be pre-wired for it, so its probably a fairly complicated install. Seeing they are not legal to use on public roadways I think they are of limited use, but I admit they look kind of cool.

Re your emissions light, I think you would have to have the ecu reprogrammed somehow. If I understand your post correctly you have the option of running on natural gas? In Canada petrol and gas are synonymous . So I guess I do not understand your situation, because I thought a conversion to natural gas would mean you could no longer use gasoline.


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

Have you tried the usual eBay or scrap yard?
I did a quick eBay search for nissan xtrail roof light and this item came up, it's a 2003. 
111390758920

Also if you do an eBay search for 'breaking nissan x trail' you might find some that way. I did a search on eBay uk and there at least 3or4 with hyper roof lights that you're looking for.

Kieran


----------

